# Coffechap teaser photos



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just a few of teasers from my afternoon with coffechap.

Some from my Gaggia after the OPV mod.



  

Naked Portafilter pour by TCR4x4, on Flickr

  

Naked Portafilter pour by TCR4x4, on Flickr

  

Naked Portafilter pour by TCR4x4, on Flickr
​
And a Bosco shot...

  

Bosco by TCR4x4, on Flickr
​


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Tease indeed,looking forward to the mains


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

really enjoyable afternoon just a nice little warm up for the grindoff!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks awesome guys.... Well jell!!


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow those look lovely as does the coffee.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Was pretty tasty!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Beans used in the gaggia photos are 100% arabica roasted in southern italy, the bosco shot is a single estate from Reiss at Londinium "Pamwamba", I think we might be doing some more photos nearer to the grindoff on the machines that will be used, but not the grinders as I dont want to pre-empt anything. Huge thankyou to Tom for today, looks like all the shots for the Grindoff are now covered!!


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Looking forward to it! Especially to get some more "artsy" detail shots rather than just pours.. Too much coffee, too little time!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Is the OPV Mod worth it tcr4x4? It's something that I've heard about but have no idea what it is and whether its worth it


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Forget the grindoff when I get there. I wanna learn how to take pics like that


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> Forget the grindoff when I get there. I wanna learn how to take pics like that


:-D point, click.... Well almost!



Big Tony said:


> Is the OPV Mod worth it tcr4x4? It's something that I've heard about but have no idea what it is and whether its worth it


Cant say for sure yet, apart from the one I had at Dave's house after doing it, I haven't had a coffee from the machine yet. I made my wife one, but I was far too caffeinated to even consider another last night!

Ill let you know later when I make one.

Basically its just turning the pressure down from the factory set 11/12 bar to around 10. Lots of people sing its praises, others not so much.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pictures are superb - can almost taste the coffee.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

I can still taste it, even though it was yesterday afternoon!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Big Tony said:


> Is the OPV Mod worth it tcr4x4? It's something that I've heard about but have no idea what it is and whether its worth it


In my opinion it's definitely worth it. Before the mod with my old Classic I had to grind so fine to slow down the flow it made overly bitter shots or if you didn't grind quite fine enough the high pressure would 'punch' through the coffee and under extract. It's something every classic owner should do I think.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Videos now in the "show your setup" section.

Photos on the way.


----------

